# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  خطا در هنگام ایجاد یوزر

## maryamat

وقتی یک یوزرایجاد میکنیم  و در هنگام ورود از یوزر ،وصل نمی شود و خطای 18345  می دهد

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
لطفا متن خطا رو قرار دهید.
و آیا اینکه این یوزر دسترسی لازم برای اتصال رو داره یاخیر؟؟

----------


## maryamat

بله دسترسی لازم برای اتصال داره

----------

